# Willow's coat



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I noticed today that Willow is getting white hairs in her coat along her back. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has this too, though not as noticeable because she is so light in colour anyway...sometimes I think she gets darker patches, then they go lighter.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It is so strange cause it is not on her sides at all

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think they will lighten her, though I'm no expert. I think the hair along their back can be slightly different in texture too.. Almost coarser.. White hairs tend to have a coarser texture.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey has exactly this too and has had it for a while now without it progressing further. She is getting paler in places though but like Ruth says, the hair on the back is definitely different and a bit rougher.

I reckon that most get this but it's just more obvious on darker colours. xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina has a coarser strip of hair along her back but the most glorious soft fluff everywhere else. Lola is just soft and velvety all over... Her coat texture seems to be quite even at the minute!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus has white hairs too and a few patches where the bright red of puppyhood remain. He looks a little moth chewed.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has white hairs in her brown patches and brown hairs in her white patches it's all very confusing


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I don't think they will lighten her, though I'm no expert. I think the hair along their back can be slightly different in texture too.. Almost coarser.. White hairs tend to have a coarser texture.


That's where the bulk of Beemer's far colors are and it is coarser. The rest of him is uh so fluffy. Lexi is pretty much fluffy everywhere except for a patch on her back. Wonder of that's more adult coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle has the same thing too, looks like she is going grey.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Woo said:


> Noodle has the same thing too, looks like she is going grey.


I am going extra grey this week ha!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> I am going extra grey this week ha!


Oh no, stressful week?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well Jake has black all done his spine, that is now turning silver, but that is because he is sable. I do love the red, but I would not care if she turned white. She is my girl. I just thought it was strange as I never saw it before her cut.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would love mine if they turned green and blue


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

How is Willow's sore patch on her skin? Hope it is getting better x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> How is Willow's sore patch on her skin? Hope it is getting better x


She is leaving it alone and so am i cause it is so gross. I don't know how the scab will "fall off" when the time comes because it is all in her hair if you know what I mean. 
I think i found the culprit tho and I was not happy. Apparently when i am not home and they play at Nana's Jake has been getting kind of ruff with her. He went at her neck a few times today  I told my parents tho I don't think he means to hurt her and she is a tuffy, he has to be stopped when he gets that carried away with her.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

A bath might help it to soften and loosen her hair out of it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> A bath might help it to soften and loosen her hair out of it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hubby is going to have to do that. Seriously it is nasty. It is really big. I am shocked by how big it is.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Hubby is going to have to do that. Seriously it is nasty. It is really big. I am shocked by how big it is.


These two get rough at times too but their bites are mostly very small. Wonder if she got bit by something.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> These two get rough at times too but their bites are mostly very small. Wonder if she got bit by something.


I think it was Jake  When they are with me they play but never to bad. Today they went over my mom's, I think they got sick of me making calendars  When I went over there Jake was attacking her and had her by the throat!(she wasn't crying or anything) 
I immediately corrected him and stopped the play. I was horrified. I was also thinking if he plus that huge scab off she is gong to bleed like crazy. My dad says oh it's ok they fight like that all the time. WHAT!!! 
I told him no it is not ok he is being too rough. Dad says she can take it. (He loves Willow and loves that she is such a scrapper) I said Dad she has a scab on he neck bigger than a quarter clearly this kind of play is not OK!
Jake sulked for hours after that. he is not use to being scolded.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I think it was Jake  When they are with me they play but never to bad. Today they went over my mom's, I think they got sick of me making calendars  When I went over there Jake was attacking her and had her by the throat!(she wasn't crying or anything)
> I immediately corrected him and stopped the play. I was horrified. I was also thinking if he plus that huge scab off she is gong to bleed like crazy. My dad says oh it's ok they fight like that all the time. WHAT!!!
> I told him no it is not ok he is being too rough. Dad says she can take it. (He loves Willow and loves that she is such a scrapper) I said Dad she has a scab on he neck bigger than a quarter clearly this kind of play is not OK!
> Jake sulked for hours after that. he is not use to being scolded.


Hard to believe little Jake looks so innocent!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Hard to believe little Jake looks so innocent!


Um I have dibs on Jake.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Hard to believe little Jake looks so innocent!


I was shocked really! I know she aggravates the heck out of him. I guess he has to get his shots in when he can but he acts so sweet in front of me. He is my little angel. Poor Willow all this time I am thinking Jake is so good and she is so fresh and really he is just sneaky


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I was shocked really! I know she aggravates the heck out of him. I guess he has to get his shots in when he can but he acts so sweet in front of me. He is my little angel. Poor Willow all this time I am thinking Jake is so good and she is so fresh and really he is just sneaky


Loving Jake more and more. Yikes. I go back and forth. Willow. Jake. Willow. Jake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Loving Jake more and more. Yikes. I go back and forth. Willow. Jake. Willow. Jake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I am cracking up. You love his sneaky side? :spy: i was picturing him pooping on the stairs and thinking take that you yapping brat. 
Jake really is like a little old man and Willow is more like a dog. 
Jake likes to be held in my arms. I carry him around the house. No wonder I have a bad back. He loves to nap. He has to get all his little babies in his bed to nap with him. (moose, puppy and fox) He cuddles in my lap. He like to go to bed at 8.
Willow runs around the house. She loves to jump, play and bite. She stretches out on the floor to sleep (when she is not on the table) She will give kisses, but does not want to be held. 
It is funny how different they are.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Um I have dibs on Jake.


NOOOOOOOOOO he's mine I saw him first It will be a fight let me tell you


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO he's mine I saw him first It will be a fight let me tell you


Don't you have dibs on Willow? Let's be fair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Don't you have dibs on Willow? Let's be fair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


No Jake is mine I have enough pee and poo issues with Molly


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> No Jake is mine I have enough pee and poo issues with Molly


Well if you're working on pee/poo issues with one, just a bit more for the second.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Well if you're working on pee/poo issues with one, just a bit more for the second.


Willow has issues just like Molly does lately........Jake is a cool dude he is all mine


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Poor willow! How funny that Jake plays innocent in front of you and then gets his shots in when your back is turned! A bath is probably a good idea for her to try to get rid of some of the scab 😝. Definitely a job for your husband!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you will in fact find that Jake is mine! Always has been... Donna knows this!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sure Willow will be a forever Red 

Do you keep in touch with Thors mum Donna...I know they have the same Dad...would love to see pics of him and his sister..was her name Sadie?

Sorry to hear about Willows neck...poor little soul 

I hope Jake is out of the dogs house... 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think Thor has a website/blog - maybe I am mistaken?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I think you will in fact find that Jake is mine! Always has been... Donna knows this!


Hmmm is this some kind of warning?? I am not scared


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I think Thor has a website/blog - maybe I am mistaken?


She does. He is very red and very curly. I have no concerns about her fading. If it happens it happens. Look at Jake. I bought a black and white dog 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

you better be afraid


dio.ren said:


> hmmm is this some kind of warning?? I am not scared:d


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear _ I have a few days away and come back to POO WARS!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> you better be afraid


Jake is MINE!! I am not scared


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Oh dear _ I have a few days away and come back to POO WARS!!


Lots of poo wars going on Amanda is out of control she wants Willow and Molly but never came to pick them up!  I want Jake but I have competition I see I am closer to Jake than Ruth so I can drive and pick him up she needs to fly down
The poo war is on


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha ha! this thread is cracking me up!

Back on topic though....I took this pic for you today Donna. Actually I think Honey must have developed more paler hairs. I think her coat has a long way to go before it's fully developed. I think the reds can fade very much like the cafe au laits. We need to think of a name for it........maybe rhubarb & custard or strawberries & cream?!! xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee... You are NOT having Jake.. If I've to go round the world 5 times I will still have him.. 

I am not afraid.. He's mine.. It's a given!


dio.ren said:


> Jake is MINE!! I am not scared


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Ha ha! this thread is cracking me up!
> 
> Back on topic though....I took this pic for you today Donna. Actually I think Honey must have developed more paler hairs. I think her coat has a long way to go before it's fully developed. I think the reds can fade very much like the cafe au laits. We need to think of a name for it........maybe rhubarb & custard?!! xx


I am sure that is the way she is headed. It almost looks like her little white patch is leaking down her back  I plan on keeping her about the length she is now as i like it way more than I thought I would. It really shows off her texture. Does Honey have white patches? The patch that was on Willows head is almost gone and I swear her face has less and less every time I look at her. It is all migrating to her back!! How about strawberries and cream


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Renee... You are NOT having Jake.. If I've to go round the world 5 times I will still have him..
> 
> I am not afraid.. He's mine.. It's a given!


um who ever takes Jake takes me too. There is no way I'd ever part with my love bug boy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Renee... You are NOT having Jake.. If I've to go round the world 5 times I will still have him..
> 
> I am not afraid.. He's mine.. It's a given!


I sense desperation here! He is mine 
Mwahahaha!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG that last picture is just too cute Ruth you are not getting him!! He is MINE all MINE!!

Oh Donna I guess you can come too! hehe!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> um who ever takes Jake takes me too. There is no way I'd ever part with my love bug boy.


Donna... You know what's good for you!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Donna... You know what's good for you!


Bribes won't work so forget it!! He's mine all mine!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee.. I'm very confident! I've no worried at all! Jake is my darling!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> I am sure that is the way she is headed. It almost looks like her little white patch is leaking down her back  I plan on keeping her about the length she is now as i like it way more than I thought I would. It really shows off her texture. Does Honey have white patches? The patch that was on Willows head is almost gone and I swear her face has less and less every time I look at her. It is all migrating to her back!! How about strawberries and cream


She was a solid red when we chose her with a tiny white patch on her chest which is still there and a paler strip on her chin which seems to have gone. The top of her head has become more of a mop head and is now a very pale straw colour and she is fading around her chest and front legs. Her coat texture is generally very soft and fluffy, except for her back. She is definitely looking a bit 'in-between' at the moment so we'll see what happens next! xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Renee.. I'm very confident! I've no worried at all! Jake is my darling!


Hmm so am I and I am so much closer He is mine I will trade in Molly


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Bribes won't work so forget it!! He's mine all mine!!!


well in my opinion he always was

is now


and always will be one of the cutest poos going  well worth the trip from any country.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> well in my opinion he always was
> 
> is now
> 
> ...


Beautiful boy.. And I've said since the day and hour you arrived on the forum! True love!

He is.. Donna, this crazy lady Renee thinks She can have Jake.. Hahahaha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> She was a solid red when we chose her with a tiny white patch on her chest which is still there and a paler strip on her chin which seems to have gone. The top of her head has become more of a mop head and is now a very pale straw colour and she is fading around her chest and front legs. Her coat texture is generally very soft and fluffy, except for her back. She is definitely looking a bit 'in-between' at the moment so we'll see what happens next! xx


Willows coat is very coarse along her back. Now that she is cut she has a lot of darker areas. The sun had definitely left her with some highlights. I just love watching them change!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Hmmm is this some kind of warning?? I am not scared


I'll let you two duke it out and I'll just sneak in there and swoop him away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmmm... Whatever!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm since the ante has been raised I will take a Donna, Jake, and Willow and what I have to offer now that summer is over? Sunshine no snow very little rain. Outdoor play available all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna.. The Emerald Isle awaits you.. It's positively enchanted and has some very amazing gothic castles and residences you would just adore! There's room for everyone here.. Anytime!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Beautiful boy.. And I've said since the day and hour you arrived on the forum! True love!
> 
> He is.. Donna, this crazy lady Renee thinks She can have Jake.. Hahahaha!


OMG I want him more now Ruth you will never have him He would look perfect on my fancy little dog couch and he matches it perfectly


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lexi&beemer said:


> i'll let you two duke it out and i'll just sneak in there and swoop him away. :d
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk 2


never!!!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Too late ladies - While you were all having your POO WARS I have flown over and am outside Donna's now!!!....Now if I can just stop tripping over those pesky little ghosts....*


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Ha ha you're all mad!!!!! Any how back to topic.............Samson has got grey hairs going down his back towards his bum. He's started with the odd one or two from about six months and has now got quite a few. He is black so very noticeable. Apparently (i'm sure I read it on here somewhere) some poodles have a greying gene and it looks like Samson inherited this! It doesn't seem to be getting too much worse so I don't think he will go completely grey, hopefully not for some time anyhow! 
I bumped into another young black poo in our village and he had exactly the same.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

NikkiB said:


> Ha ha you're all mad!!!!! Any how back to topic.............Samson has got grey hairs going down his back towards his bum. He's started with the odd one or two from about six months and has now got quite a few. He is black so very noticeable. Apparently (i'm sure I read it on here somewhere) some poodles have a greying gene and it looks like Samson inherited this! It doesn't seem to be getting too much worse so I don't think he will go completely grey, hopefully not for some time anyhow!
> I bumped into another young black poo in our village and he had exactly the same.


Jake has the silver gene apparently but his black just slowly faded to silver. It is kind of cool to watch. 
Not sure how well you can tell from the picture but they were black. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake has the silver gene apparently but his black just slowly faded to silver. It is kind of cool to watch.
> Not sure how well you can tell from the picture but they were black.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Love him. <3


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Love him. <3


Not as much as I do!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He is seriously cute Donna! x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I was seriously surprised when he started turning silver. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Not as much as I do!


Does this mean we are continuing on this thread too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No not at all!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> No not at all!


Lol. It's too bad we all love donna's babies so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

